# New Year’s Butternut



## Allen Tomaszek (Jan 1, 2019)

Pretty happy to scoop up this load of Butternut logs this week. First load of the year! About 1,000bf of logs 12”-18” diameter. Will make some great lumber and carving wood.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 1, 2019)

Nothing like working with logs in the snow! Nice load! Can't wait to see them spliced open! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jan 1, 2019)

Thanks Chuck! The snow only slows us down a little. Mostly it’s just my old bones that move slower in the cold.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 2, 2019)

Nice load Allen, once again I am envious of what you do.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 2, 2019)

Awesome Pics!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 2, 2019)

Carving wood you say?


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jan 2, 2019)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Carving wood you say?



Yes sir. I stock Butternut and Basswood to keep my carving customers happy. Butternut is getting a little more difficult to find so I’m always on the lookout for it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 2, 2019)

Looks like you were out of the city. Around here the ground isn't frozen and repeated trips into the woods makes a real mess, and slippery. Hopefully those logs were along side the pavement.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jan 2, 2019)

These were already fished out of the woods and at a landing. That made things a bit easier. Had to drive much slower though. Even though the roads were OK they weren’t 100% clear so it was a much slower drive with this load.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 2, 2019)

Nice looking load of butternut Allen. Will be happy to see some of them opened up. Keep yourself warm.


----------



## Herb G. (Jan 2, 2019)

Those are the _*ugliest *_trees I've ever seen in my life. You better slice them up & ship them to me ASAP.
Just so I save your reputation & all.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jan 2, 2019)

Herb G. said:


> Those are the _*ugliest *_trees I've ever seen in my life. You better slice them up & ship them to me ASAP.
> Just so I save your reputation & all.



Thank goodness I’m sending them in for a makeover and spa treatment next week. Should get em looking real good. Maybe even nice and tan when they’re done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 2, 2019)

@Allen Tomaszek 
I agree with @woodtickgreg , I am hoping to get some milling done this year at this point I would be happy to get done what you call " the first load of the year" 
I do not have near the set up you have but it really puts the envy in high gear when you post these pics ( do not stop it is not bad yet" but it is a good reminder that I can have in some small part what you have
As of now I am not selling the lumber , but hoarding it for my own use( better get in gear with that as well"
Thanks Allen for the gentle reminder that there are logs to mill and winter is not permanent
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 2, 2019)

Winter is a good time to kill logs, you dont sweat! A little hard on blades and chains though. I cut my bar oil with diesel fuel when it's real cold so that it flows.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jan 2, 2019)

Allen Tomaszek said:


> Yes sir. I stock Butternut and Basswood to keep my carving customers happy. Butternut is getting a little more difficult to find so I’m always on the lookout for it.


I carve decoys occasionally but have used basswood in the past. How does butternut compare? I've also used tupelo which doesn't get "fuzzy" when powercarving like basswood.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jan 2, 2019)

Butternut is very easy to work and holds detail very well. It’s a nice looking wood about the color of peanut butter. Here’s a small decoy made from Butternut by a family member.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------

